# bird dog



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

i have a 3 mounth old vizsla. is it to soon for me to use live birds for some training? :stirpot:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I think it's way too soon. get the basics down sit. stay, come and simple retrieves. Then work with a wing or a dead bird. You don't want to spook or confuse him this early.
just my two pennies


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

Whoa boy!!! Scratch that last post! Sit, stay -- simple retrieves and a wing or a dead bird? What exactly are we trying to accomplish with that mumbo jumbo? It might work for a pointing lab but it sure won't ger-r-done for a real pointing dog (put that one in their to get some blood pumping on this site! :wink

At any rate, some on here all ready know that I train pointing dogs for the public. With that said, let me share with you how I start them. First, take your pup to the field. Pick one with short grass like a grazed out pasture and let pup investigate the smells and figure out the wires and the burrs and the puddles and so on. Just stay out of cover that is too tall and thick, as it will intimidate pup, so keep it low and open. He's going to make his living out here so he better be comfortable and confident out here if you know what I mean. Oh and let me not forget to mention that you need to let him investigate this stuff on his own as well. If he gets into a bind, let him get out on his own -- unless it is life threatening of course. Keep your mouth shut too, the dog needs to learn some independence and he won't do it if you keep talking to him. Remember it's his job to take YOU to the bird not you take him to the bird. So keep it quiet, ok.

As far as birds are concerned -- round up some Quail and plant them very light. For a young first timer I like to pull a few wing feathers so the bird jumps and flutters in front of pup when he goes in to investigate that smell -- I am trying to make a connection between the sight and the smell if you follow what I'm saying. Keep your mouth shut (NO GUNS - NOT YET) and let him figure this bird stuff out on his own -- if he catches the bird and runs off with it -- let him have at it. After a minute or two walk to him and take the bird from him -- don't fight him or get after him, just take it and say nothing -- leave him wanting more. Now do the same thing with another bird -- you'll see him get fired up after about the 3rd bird you do this with. Once you see this fire -- quite pulling feathers and let the birds fly off when he jumps in for them. Trust me if you do it right, he'll be locked up and scent pointing by the 6th bird. After that you now know that you have a bird dog. So the next thing is to take him to a field and let him learn to find and point wild birds. Introduce your gun at this time by firing up in the air and away from pup while he is chasing a bird. If he stops and looks at you -- put the gun away and try again another day. Once he shows you that he can find and point even for a moment wild birds and that he is ok with the sound of the gun -- take him out of the field and away from ALL birds and obedience train him (and sit is nice, but it ain't necessary for a bird dog -- if however, you want him to sit, wait till after he is broke on his birds and then teach it). Anyway, once he is obedience trained go back to working planted birds and break him on his game -- when that's done, hunt till you can't walk and enjoy every minute of it!

Just remember as you go that a Viz does not train like a Shorthair or like a Pointer. If you put too much on them they will quit you and you will screw them up. You guide a Viz and you reward him for doing it right. So go slow and easy, they mature kinda slowly so keep that in mind as you set up your training challenges -- show him what you want and you'll do just fine.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey Allan....where you been ol'boy?

Good Post! :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Now that's the doublea I remember!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Now that's the doublea I remember!


Yeah me too, I used to talk to you on old FB. Nice to see you here. :beer:

A three month old is not to young to expose too birds just take him for walks he will figure it out on his own its in the pointer breeding.

The more bird exposure they get the better. If hes big enough to easily navigate the terrain hes big enough to be exposed to birds and everything else for that matter.

So walk him in light cover and talk it up when he finds birds, he willl be pointing in no time.

After he find a few single birds I like to walk the young ones through roosts multiple finds really get them bird crazy.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

thank you all. very good ideas. only 7 months untill pheasent opener. :stirpot:


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey guys -- glad to be here.

Looks like springs finally here and man do I have my chores cut out for me this year building a new larger kennel building -- putting floor heat in it as I'm tired of shoveling snow! Also putting up a new stable for the horses and some fancy new fence.

It's going to be busy around here this summer that's for sure. Still got a few spots open for summer training too.

Oh and let me not forget that new AKC club we're putting together -- figure it's about time we get some real sanctioned stuff going up here in the northland instead of them Easter Egg hunts. :wink:

Hey Britman -- even though you got a gerbil  we would sure welcome your input on a new GSP club! Just kidding on that gerbil thing -- Britanies are dogs too --anyway that's what they tell me!   :wink:


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Most days they are.....some days it's hard to tell :lol:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Should of had my glasses on, all I seen was three month old, didn't even pick up on the vizsla deal. I'm used to working with my chesapeake pup, and a friends lab you know the real gundogs :lol: put that one in their to really get some blood pumping on this site! :beer:


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

There is a book out by Robinson that has a man I think his name is Jim Marti from Baldwin that encourages getting young pups scent pointing very early at like 10 weeks. Three months is not too young with a bold pup.


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

mburgess said:


> There is a book out by Robinson that has a man I think his name is Jim Marti from Baldwin that encourages getting young pups scent pointing very early at like 10 weeks. Three months is not too young with a bold pup.


I think the book you are referring to is called the "Burnt Creek Method of Dog Training" and it is indeed written by my good friend JD Marti. I highly recommend it to anyone interested in training his or her own dog. I think you can still get it online through "Dog's Unlimited", I'm not real sure. If not let me know and I'll get with JD and see if he has any copies laying around or if he will be printing more any time soon.



> *cut'em*
> I'm used to working with my chesapeake pup, and a friends lab you know the real gundogs  put that one in their to really get some blood pumping on this site! :beer:


Now that's what I'm talkin' about!!! Git-R-Done!!


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Are you a member of Red River Valley NAVHDA Yet. Our weekly training starts next tuesday.

You can get more info at www.RRVNAVHDA.com or the national site www.NAVHDA.org


----------

